# Need suggestions to troll PAX



## Lostmymarbles (Aug 14, 2018)

I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Omg I want to also go down in flaming ball of fire! Go out with a bang and leave rideshare in a blaze behind me!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Try getting them to pull your finger 
but then actually crap your pants. 
Then laugh about it and dont say
you are sorry or it was an accident.
Let us all know how that works for you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I suggest not being a child and just walk away.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Cockroach Uber


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I suggest not being a child and just walk away.


Disagree. I highly recommend going forward with this. I have the same plan and have been thinking about things to do. I'll be back with a list of ideas but for now...

Take a Lyft ping but also take an eats ping in the middle of it. Eat the food with pax in car and when complains, drop them off somewhere random and report for safety.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Tell all your pax that your therapist says this, therapist says that. Rock back and forth at every red light. Ask them if they see the monster on the right.

Drive suuuuper slow and talk about the big crash you were in last week when a guy rear ended you, explain that safety must come first.

I'm so happy I just got out of jail. The war crimes I committed in Ethiopia were fake news!

Tell them how you used to be a wizard but now you just drive Uber.

Whichever Rideshare service they aren't using sucks because they fired you for running all the red lights and drifting with passengers in the car.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> I suggest not being a child and just walk away.


But that's no fun ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Your anger and resentment at Uber/Lyft is misdirected at a pax. Leave the pax out of it. Go to the source U/L, I’m sure you can come up with something fun.

I.E.

Call Uber driver support and tell them about a problem with a Lyft ride. See how long you can keep them on the phone and how ridiculous you can make it before hanging up. Record and post.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Pax with airport run, drive them to different airport... when they complain just pretend you dont speak english and keep repeating "ya ya, airport, ya, we here, ya, airport"


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

dmoney155 that's epic


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber and lift are the real enemy. Start a new rideshare company, and all of us will join, and put the other is out of business


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Handcuffs attached to your right hand, hanging - pax must see the handcuffs, but you try to hide it... act nervous, while driving.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Go old school cab driver.


Don't shower for a week or use deodorant. But be sure to have no less than 6 Little Trees on the mirror
Keep the AC off
Crank up the most annoying music you can find
Reply "OK" to everything or pretend you don't speak English but then get really talkative at the destination to keep the meter running
Oh, wait.. That was my first Uber ride in Manhattan. Still applies. ?

A more serious suggestion, be sure to talk politics and religion on every trip. Out there, get a MAGA hat. Bumper stickers are a plus.

Speaking of which, saw a car a couple of days ago loaded with stickers - both right wing with conservative Christian and gay pride / coexist. My head almost exploded ?.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I told you not to call me at this number, will deal with the body later.

This time I'll bring back home a warm one.(eyes pax)!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Drink whey protein shakes and eat 5 fiber one bars a day. 

You will be farting up a storm within 24 hours.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tell the pax you’re sorry if they get itchy, red spots, it’s from the bed bugs in your car.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Some people never grow up, but what ever floats your boat, I guess...


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Some people never grow up, but what ever floats your boat, I guess...


It's not about maturity dawg, it's about vengeance. There's nothing more adult than than exacting your terrible wrath upon your enemies. Children don't go to war now do they?

And for those saying leave the pax alone, it's all the companies' fault...cmon now. They are both to blame but pax take the lions share as they are they source of most issues, the companies just let them get away with it.

It's the pax that make it your problem when too stupid to be on time for work/flight/whatever, it's pax that try to get you fired for free rides, it's pax that lie about service dogs so they can get mud on your seats and the list goes on and on. And it's not even a case of a few bad apples, it's a majority!

Rideshare=war, until somebody does something to change that. Pax deserve their come-upins big leaugue and I applaud the brave men and women who are willing to give it to them instead of just fading quietly like a coward.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle.


Seattle? Put signs inside your car that indicate you are pro-gun and pro-choice and wear a MAGA hat. Every passenger you get will shit when they see it. And you'll get a cleaning fee. Or physically attacked.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Discuss the Witness Relocation program. Hint at heinous crimes then become deadly silent. Works for me!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

The possibilities ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

"my WRP case manager said to say im from Kentucky!"


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Don't pick anyone up. Just shuffle and send them funny messages until you get deactivated.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Disagree. I highly recommend going forward with this. I have the same plan and have been thinking about things to do. I'll be back with a list of ideas but for now...
> 
> Take a Lyft ping but also take an eats ping in the middle of it. Eat the food with pax in car and when complains, drop them off somewhere random and report for safety.


Extremely unprofessional. This approach is tacky, uneducated and lower social class.

Am forced to report to Uber.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Send in a ton of claims for cleanups or damage for dumb stuff like a bit of dirt on the floor or a shoe scuff on the door panel.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Those 14 hour days are a grind. ?

Drive backwards and tell them Uber still hasn't fixed your transmission


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Simply stop driving, rideshare, and move on, like the rest of normal society does. Simple.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd never actually do this, but I've always wanted to prank a driver. I would request a ride a mile or two from a jail. When the car slows down I would jump in wearing an orange jumpsuit & scream "GO! GO! GO!"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wicked said:


> Drive suuuuper slow and talk about the big crash you were in last week when a guy rear ended you, explain that safety must come first.


You can drive very slowly. The customer says to drive the speed limit. You reply:

"No, no, me sorry, me not drive fast, brakes no good working.................." as you lightly step on the brake pedal several times.

This is an old D.C. cab driver trick to get out of hauling a customer going some place that you do not want to go.



dmoney155 said:


> Pax with airport run, drive them to different airport... when they complain just pretend you dont speak english and keep repeating "ya ya, airport, ya, we here, ya, airport"


There is another old D.C. cab driver trick. You pick up someone who is going to a hospital that is in a place where you do not want to go. Instead, you take them to a hospital that is in a place to which you do not mind going. If they question the route, you just keep saying:

"Yes, yes, yes, me hospital going, yes, yes, yes................"

If they do not get out then, you just keep going, and when you get there, you point and say loudly

"HOSPITAL!"

If they balk, you look right at them and say in a threatening manner:

"YOU PAY NOW! ME POLISS CALLING YOU NOT PAY!"

They will get out and run.



Benjamin M said:


> Go old school cab driver.
> 
> 
> Don't shower for a week or use deodorant. But be sure to have no less than 6 Little Trees on the mirror
> ...


You caught yourself. I will let it go; THIS time..............................



Matt Uterak said:


> Drink whey protein shakes and eat 5 fiber one bars a day. You will be farting up a storm within 24 hours.


Eat at Taco Bell and you will be doing it in one fourth the time. Both taste about as foul.



Clothahump said:


> Seattle? Put signs inside your car that indicate you are pro-gun and *pro-choice* and wear a MAGA hat. Every passenger you get will shit when they see it. And you'll get a cleaning fee. Or physically attacked


 (emphasis added)

Do you not mean "pro-_life_"? ...........or do you?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Demon said:


> I'd never actually do this, but I've always wanted to prank a driver. I would request a ride a mile or two from a jail. When the car slows down I would jump in wearing an orange jumpsuit & scream "GO! GO! GO!"


Would love doing that to those on this thread, who want to scam/prank pax as a joke, hoping they get deactivated. ?


----------



## holymoly (Jun 25, 2019)

Put on Old Town Road on repeat. I hate that song, I'd wanna jump outta your car


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

This board would be entertaining if it weren't so sad. Whatever gets you excited abusing the people that pay you. True underclass and low educated. Why not just walk away like an adult? My mom takes Uber rides to doctor appointments. 99.9% of riders are great. If you want to abuse people and hurt them have fun, truly sad. Isn't quitting enough? Depriving Uber of your great customer service? Can't wait for the low class snarky responses. Enjoy being on the bottom for life.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Guyinbp said:


> This board would be entertaining if it weren't so sad. Whatever gets you excited abusing the people that pay you. True underclass and low educated. Why not just walk away like an adult? My mom takes Uber rides to doctor appointments. 99.9% of riders are great. If you want to abuse people and hurt them have fun, truly sad. Isn't quitting enough? Depriving Uber of your great customer service? Can't wait for the low class snarky responses. Enjoy being on the bottom for life.


A lot of this is just venting.

I've done everything from farm/ranch work to software work.

Everyone complains about their job and customers/clients.

The actual bad behaviour seems to be correlated with the level of abuse from the employer.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

just remember - you never know who your passenger is or their state of mind.
why play with fire


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Find a little person and have them sit in the front passenger seat, when the pax gets in just act like the little person isn't there. When you come to the first red stop light have the little person crawl in your lap and passionately make out with you. When the light turns green the little person will sit back down in their seat. Repeat for the entire ride.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

if you are really going to be leaving with a bang - shuffle every ride never picking up a pax and see how many you can consecutively get away with. Also find $15.00 left - returnable items for all those pax and see how many of those you can get away with. UP drivers will take a pool on your odds.


----------



## Lostmymarbles (Aug 14, 2018)

For those who say this is a terrible dis-service to pax. Please remember:

The one-sidedness of TNC's when it comes to you being deactivated with no evidence and no fair investigation
The elimination of surge/Primetime
The slow tapering of PPZ and Surge Algorithms
The saturation of markets with thresholds only implemented after legislation
The up-coming "re-structuring" of Lyft rate-card. Re-structuring is just a way to pay you less in hopes that you can't do math

Considering the chaotic nature of the driving community [size, turnover, cultural mis-understandings, desperation, apathy] and the inability to collectively bargain, only when passengers and drivers have finally had enough that they stop using TNCs will they change their policies and behaviors.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Demon said:


> Find a little person and have them sit in the front passenger seat, when the pax gets in just act like the little person isn't there.


Or the OP can pretend he's having a conversation or argument with an invisible person.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Disagree. I highly recommend going forward with this. I have the same plan and have been thinking about things to do. I'll be back with a list of ideas but for now...
> 
> Take a Lyft ping but also take an eats ping in the middle of it. Eat the food with pax in car and when complains, drop them off somewhere random and report for safety.


Why? Why do things that may sabotage his future joy and happiness? Driving around acting the fool in front of strangers who might have a decision making position that he might encounter in two years is ridiculous.

It's just a job or business, don't ruin your life because you are tired of it. Just move on.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


What a waste of energy. Grow up.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*You're from Washington state. Wear this face mask.*​









The older pax and crime documentary junkies like me will get the reference.

Make sure you have a box of Plaster Of Paris in view too.?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

If you can't have fun in life wtf are you doing. You only get so many years. Better ****ing enjoy it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


----------------------
As saying goes -- " Don't burn your bridges. You may need them again "
Neither company gives a rats ass about how you feel. You are only hurting yourself.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Guyinbp said:


> This board would be entertaining if it weren't so sad. Whatever gets you excited abusing the people that pay you. True underclass and low educated. Why not just walk away like an adult? My mom takes Uber rides to doctor appointments. 99.9% of riders are great. If you want to abuse people and hurt them have fun, truly sad. Isn't quitting enough? Depriving Uber of your great customer service? Can't wait for the low class snarky responses. Enjoy being on the bottom for life.


Very well stated. ?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Guyinbp said:


> This board would be entertaining if it weren't so sad. Whatever gets you excited abusing the people that pay you. True underclass and low educated. Why not just walk away like an adult? My mom takes Uber rides to doctor appointments. 99.9% of riders are great. If you want to abuse people and hurt them have fun, truly sad. Isn't quitting enough? Depriving Uber of your great customer service? Can't wait for the low class snarky responses. Enjoy being on the bottom for life.


These pax pay us? Lmao that is rich, we give most rides at a loss to these paxholes ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Trolling works best on message boards.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Tell them you have a sugar daddy:





Try having an imaginary friend:


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> These pax pay us? Lmao that is rich, we give most rides at a loss to these paxholes ?


-----------------------
I don't work at a loss. Don't know what you are talking about. A very small % of my passengers are undesirable. They just want a safe ride in a reasonably clean car. They show kindness and courtesy and many times they will thank me for picking them up. The quality of people will lessen as the hour gets late because of alcohol and the attitude of entitlement, which is too common these days.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Get a dashcam and livestream your rides for cash to Twitch. Screen for hot/attractive pax


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Tell them you have a sugar daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----------------------

Stop the car - I'm getting out !!!!!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> I don't work at a loss. Don't know what you are talking about. A very small % of my passengers are undesirable. They just want a safe ride in a reasonably clean car. They show kindness and courtesy and many times they will thank me for picking them up. The quality of people will lessen as the hour gets late because of alcohol and the attitude of entitlement, which is too common these days.


Chillax bro! Why do you have your panties all up in a bunch? We are having fun here, come on! Grab a beer and let loose!


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Omg I want to also go down in flaming ball of fire! Go out with a bang and leave rideshare in a blaze behind me!


Why does your avatar look like a pee-hole?
Now I can't un-see.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


I honor your desire to leave the rideshare circus, me too. Although I don't drive much, even that little bit is becoming too much.

But why "burning bridges behind you." You may need to cross back that bridge. I would just stop driving. Period. No bangs and no flames.

It reminds of people who try to quit smoking and burn the pack or toss it in the garbage and next day they get a new pack. Those who keep the pack and don't smoke have the power of will which is the key to success to anything you plan to do.beside rideshare driving.

Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do you not mean "pro-_life_"? ...........or do you?


OOOPS.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Extremely unprofessional. This approach is tacky, uneducated and lower social class.


MiamiKid is the most high class, professional and educated TNC driver out there! Now bow down to the tallest, proudest ant on Uberpeople.net!

Best ant award! Five stars!
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Excellent Service Badge
?

Big tip in the app:

?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Pax with airport run, drive them to different airport... when they complain just pretend you dont speak english and keep repeating "ya ya, airport, ya, we here, ya, airport"


This is good. Here in Tampa, we have TIA, Peter O Knight airport and Tampa Executive Airpark. Plus the other three in St pete just 30 minutes away.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Just accept every ride . Then ignore them . Don't move an inch .


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Don't pay no attention to forum trolls or Uber trolls neither. Do what you want. These Uber shills only have a bunch of stupid shit to say anyhow, you know?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Lol.....I'm not one for politico sh** but Maga stickers all around your car, trump bobble heads in every direction, and maga shirts that fit on your seats would be hilarious way to go out

someone eventually gonna report that you tried to grab them by the ****************

!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

wicked said:


> MiamiKid is the most high class, professional and educated TNC driver out there! Now bow down to the tallest, proudest ant on Uberpeople.net!
> 
> Best ant award! Five stars!
> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> ...


Congratulations! You've just reinforced my previous statement.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

This whole thread made me cringe ?


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

Turn your Waze Navigation voice to the cookie monster and put it on high volume.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I think it's mostly a joke. Nothing wrong with staying young. Some of us age a hell of a lot faster than others.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

BuzzNJ said:


> Turn your Waze Navigation voice to the cookie monster and put it on high volume.


I would think the Swedish Chef would have a better chance of annoyance.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Some people here have no sense of humor. Some of y'all are boring.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> It's not about maturity dawg, it's about vengeance. There's nothing more adult than than exacting your terrible wrath upon your enemies. Children don't go to war now do they?
> 
> And for those saying leave the pax alone, it's all the companies' fault...cmon now. They are both to blame but pax take the lions share as they are they source of most issues, the companies just let them get away with it.
> 
> ...


Justifying childish behavior by comparing it to war is hilariously outrageous and disingenuous. We went to war with Afghanistan because they harbored somone that claimed to had attacked us on our soil killing almost 4000 Americans.

Uber just doesnt pay you enough for your basic, entry level job that a simpleton can perform. So instead of bettering yourself, you want to enact childish vengeance and act like its justified because war exists? Wow, way to really prove my point.

Someone needs to grow the hell up, as its obvious why you are in your lowly position you currently find yourself in.



Amos69 said:


> Why? Why do things that may sabotage his future joy and happiness? Driving around acting the fool in front of strangers who might have a decision making position that he might encounter in two years is ridiculous.
> 
> It's just a job or business, don't ruin your life because you are tired of it. Just move on.


Burning bridges is the sign of the poor, vinctive and uneducated. I can go back through my entire history of employment and get a recommendation from each and every one of them. I learned early on how to be an adult, clearly many here haven't and its glaringly obvious why theyre stuck suffering under Uber.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)




----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


When you get pax that are not paying attention, see how many times you can drive around a block. Make a figure-8 drawingon the map, followed by U.

The end result should look like a huge penis.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Justifying childish behavior by comparing it to war is hilariously outrageous and disingenuous. We went to war with Afghanistan because they harbored somone that claimed to had attacked us on our soil killing almost 4000 Americans.
> 
> Uber just doesnt pay you enough for your basic, entry level job that a simpleton can perform. So instead of bettering yourself, you want to enact childish vengeance and act like its justified because war exists? Wow, way to really prove my point.
> 
> ...


Don't think it's as big as you're making it seem ...

Uber's bridge was made of cheap wood that they meant to burn us off of eventually

Have a sense of humor bro


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Justifying childish behavior by comparing it to war is hilariously outrageous and disingenuous. We went to war with Afghanistan because they harbored somone that claimed to had attacked us on our soil killing almost 4000 Americans.
> 
> Uber just doesnt pay you enough for your basic, entry level job that a simpleton can perform. So instead of bettering yourself, you want to enact childish vengeance and act like its justified because war exists? Wow, way to really prove my point.
> 
> ...












Pick someone up in a Driver's ed car, and have a blow-up doll sitting in the driver's seat. Tell the pax that your license is suspended but that you can take them without getting a ticket.



theMezz said:


> just remember - you never know who your passenger is or their state of mind.
> why play with fire


That's a good suggestion, while driving PLAY WITH FIRE!!!

My Uber car has a lane keep assist feature, if not for the horrible lane divider lines in my area, I'd say drive around with both hands doing something else, just to freak out the driver, but I don't trust the autonomous mode on even the highest priced vehicles, yet.

Get some deep tint sun glasses, and bring your dog with you, having it in the front seat. When you pull up next to the pax say, "I hope you don't mind my service animal is riding with us. He's really good at barking when to turn, has only been wrong once!"


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


How about a slight risk of jail?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Pick someone up in a Driver's ed car, and have a blow-up doll sitting in the driver's seat. Tell the pax that your license is suspended but that you can take them without getting a ticket.
> 
> 
> That's a good suggestion, while driving PLAY WITH FIRE!!!
> ...


Haha, and all of your childish behavior is so charming. Grow up children, and while you're at it, get a real job and learn how to adult.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Haha, and all of your childish behavior is so charming. Grow up children, and while you're at it, get a real job and learn how to adult.


Nice try. I have a real job, but thanks for playing...... Now about that stick.....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Nice try. I have a real job, but thanks for playing...... Now about that stick.....


 Well even a broken clock gets it right twice a day...


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Well even a broken clock gets it right twice a day...


Well let me know when you get one right, and I'll count off 12 hours to confirm your statement.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Tell them your last passenger had a serious bed bug infestation. They will be paranoid!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Well let me know when you get one right, and I'll count off 12 hours to confirm your statement.


This thread proves me right. Children acting like children. Pretty simple.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> This thread proves me right. Children acting like children. Pretty simple.


Your idea of what proves you "right" is a little off the mark, could it be because of the stick?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Let me know how that reference from Rohit goes eh?

So many ants with an inferiority complex here.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Pax with airport run, drive them to different airport... when they complain just pretend you dont speak english and keep repeating "ya ya, airport, ya, we here, ya, airport"


Sucks that I live in Seattle and will be flying soon. ??‍♀


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> This thread proves me right. Children acting like children. Pretty simple.


This tread was hilarious until this buzzkill started getting all serious. Were you also a cockblock as a young man?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> This tread was hilarious until this buzzkill started getting all serious. Were you also a cockblock as a young man?


If it helps, I gave more suggestions after "poop deck pappy" got on his high horse. Hey, there's another suggestion, show up to the Pax's location on horseback...while playing "Old Town Road".....

And, I've also wanted to troll drivers. For April Fool's day, I was going to put a child seat at a strip club pick-up and order a U/L ride. Once the driver gets on site, ask them to pick up the baby and take it home, "Yes, can you take the baby home? I think I'm about to get lucky with a stripper and Jr can't come with us".....


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Haha, and all of your childish behavior is so charming. Grow up children, and while you're at it, get a real job and learn how to adult.


Yet here you are, on your high horse, ranting and raving about how wonderful your job history is. Guess what, no one gives a flying fark. So get your shinebox.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

This here gives 100% authorization to troll:










Yes some pax stuck gum on my bench seat.










Idk how the heck they got all this down under the seat. Don't get me started on all the hair I found down there.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Justifying childish behavior by comparing it to war is hilariously outrageous and disingenuous. We went to war with Afghanistan because they harbored somone that claimed to had attacked us on our soil killing almost 4000 Americans.
> 
> Uber just doesnt pay you enough for your basic, entry level job that a simpleton can perform. So instead of bettering yourself, you want to enact childish vengeance and act like its justified because war exists? Wow, way to really prove my point.
> 
> ...


Well stated



Another Uber Driver said:


> You can drive very slowly. The customer says to drive the speed limit. You reply:
> 
> "No, no, me sorry, me not drive fast, brakes no good working.................." as you lightly step on the brake pedal several times.
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Do something super subtle, that won't be detectable/accusable by the pax or Uber, so you DON'T get deactivated.

One of my favorite fantasies is Forrest Gump Uber. Do exactly what they say, like if they say turn right you turn right IMMEDIATELY into a driveway etc instead of at the intersection. Why did you do that??!? Because you told me to. Eventually they will either get their turn by turn directions right or they'll advise you to follow Navi.

Another one is subtle music psy ops. Like if you pick up a female named Jessica, you have Jessica by the Allman brothers playing when you pull up. Sorry that one is too subtle since it's instrumental. How about Hey Jude when you pick up Judy? Or Sweet Caroline when you pick up Carol/Caroline? One time I was playing bhangra when picking up a dude from a certain part of the world...he called me out on it, LOL. How about Rikki don't lose that number when you pick up Ricky? Or Peg when you pick up Peg? Or 867-5309 when you pick up Jenny? LOL! Claim it's a coincidence.

Another thing would be interesting and paradoxical attire/themes. Drive a pickup truck and wear a white velvet/velour Fila training suit with white Adidas sneaks, and gold chain/teeth, and play Adele or something. Totally reasonable. No reason for them to report you as long as you are polite.

The possibilities are endless! These things are harmless fun. I believe you can push the limit without burning bridges or mistreating people.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Pick up the pax, and tell them, "Oh please keep a lookout for my pet tarantula, it got out of its cage recently" with an empty spider box in the driver's seat.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

I don’t even try and I get reported for crap that isn’t even true. 
That being said go to a high demand event or area like a concert without your vehicle and stand in the crowd with your driver app on accepting rides and canceling after five minutes. Might as well make some money while you’re at it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Pick up the pax, and tell them, "Oh please keep a lookout for my pet tarantula, it got out of its cage recently" with an empty spider box in the driver's seat.


By far the funniest one I've read lol

I'd probably keep the cage in the backseat tho .. and label it 

maybe speedy Gonzales


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Livestream an in car farting contest! Be sure to get all the passenger facial expressions on dashcam. It'll be something you'll be able to laugh at for years to come. 

Driver: Wanna hear something funny?

*OBNOXIOUS FART*

Driver: OK, your turn!


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> This tread was hilarious until this buzzkill started getting all serious. Were you also a cockblock as a young man?


Best comment on this forum today


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

This my friends is how to leave rideshare and shitty UBER/LYFT behind


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

wicked said:


> If you can't have fun in life wtf are you doing. You only get so many years. Better @@@@ing enjoy it.


Completely hear this post in this voice LOL!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Another good think would be historical costumes, outside the Halloween season. Make sure you get out and help with luggage or open doors so they get the full effect.

- Roman senator
- Nordic/Viking
- Medieval Lord/Duke/magistrate
- Revolutionary militia soldier 
- 1800's old west pioneer/cowboy
- 1920's gangster
- 1960's/70's flower child / hippie
- modern goth
- modern urban attire, i.e. "fly guy/girl"
- etc.

Probably want to skip modern military uniforms to avoid stolen valor issues.

Leave the weapons at home of course. Or at least concealed.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I suggest not being a child and just walk away.


What fun is that?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberist said:


> What fun is that?


It's called being an educated, professional.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called being an educated, professional.


This guy is rich! Educated professional? Lmao we are "rideshare"! That was why we were cheaper than taxis and could get around their stringent regulations. Becuase it was just regular folks giving "rides" to people who happened to be going on the same way. Now we are educated professionals ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> This guy is rich! Educated professional? Lmao we are "rideshare"! That was why we were cheaper than taxis and could get around their stringent regulations. Becuase it was just regular folks giving "rides" to people who happened to be going on the same way. Now we are educated professionals ?


It's called having a little personal pride.

Many driver's attitudes, on this forum, are beneath my social class. And is why they don't even deserve minimum wage.


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called having a little personal pride.
> 
> Many driver's attitudes, on this forum, are beneath my social class. And is why they don't even deserve minimum wage.


I would see things from your point of view but unfortunately I can't fit my head that far up my azz.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called being an educated, professional.


Hehehh... stop it, my sides hurt from laughing.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberist said:


> Hehehh... stop it, my sides hurt from laughing.


Think some drivers need "up their game"


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Think some drivers need "up their game"


You could wear a tuxedo and a top hat, your not making a dime more than the guy in t-shirt and shorts


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

UberNLV said:


> go to a high demand event or area like a concert without your vehicle and stand in the crowd with your driver app on accepting rides and canceling after five minutes. Might as well make some money while you're at it.


Better watch it there, Dude, now all the Uber trolls & Uber Brownies on this thread are gonna say bad things about you & call you bad names, you know?



itendstonight said:


> That was why we were cheaper than taxis and could get around their stringent regulations.


See like you're right, we *were* cheaper than taxis but not no more, even on regular rates, you know? I live in DC, see & like I take all these trips around town & Uber costs more, see? They charge the pax all this money & don't give none of it to the drivers. & see like Lyft is just as bad.

Both of 'em are run by a bunch of no good bastards, you know?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

UBER and LYFT are dirty bastards! Same price as taxis, no rules like them and they take more of a percent every year! I took a ride a few nights ago from GMU to Sterling, I got $11 out of the $21! I was pissed AF



uberist said:


> You could wear a tuxedo and a top hat, your not making a dime more than the guy in t-shirt and shorts


@MiamiKid be looking sharp and driving classy AF as he drives his entitled pax for 3.75$ around Miami ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Just sign out of the app and stop driving. No need to be unprofessional.

You're, actually, degrading yourself. Think about it.



Clothahump said:


> Seattle? Put signs inside your car that indicate you are pro-gun and pro-choice and wear a MAGA hat. Every passenger you get will shit when they see it. And you'll get a cleaning fee. Or physically attacked.


Think you meant to say pro - life.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Play death metal at medium levels nonstop. When pax asks to change music, just growl.


----------



## Lostmymarbles (Aug 14, 2018)

.


MiamiKid said:


> Just sign out of the app and stop driving. No need to be unprofessional.
> 
> You're, actually, degrading yourself. Think about it.
> 
> ...


the irony is that you're claiming to be high-society and educated but can't stop posting on a forum about an industry that has no future, requires no education, pays little more than what it costs for drivers to operate. Go back to your a: rich parents basement or b: trailer c: Ivy League dorm. 
That or you're just a troll in which case I tip my top hat to you sir.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

In my city one common problem is people often have the wrong pickup location and of course it’s not their fault the pickup location is wrong. It’s the apps fault. And I always want to tell these people is if they’re not smart enough to work the app maybe they shouldn’t be using it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Play death metal at medium levels nonstop. When pax asks to change music, just growl.


????



Freddie Blimeau said:


> Better watch it there, Dude, now all the Uber trolls & Uber Brownies on this thread are gonna say bad things about you & call you bad names, you know?
> 
> See like you're right, we *were* cheaper than taxis but not no more, even on regular rates, you know? I live in DC, see & like I take all these trips around town & Uber costs more, see? They charge the pax all this money & don't give none of it to the drivers. & see like Lyft is just as bad.
> 
> Both of 'em are run by a bunch of no good bastards, you know?


Let's keep it civil here, folks.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

To appease MiamiKid, maybe do something non-offensive... just different. Rip the singing from this music video and set it to loop continuously the entire ride. Turn up the volume, and if you're really adventurous, sing along the entire time.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Let's keep it civil here, folks.


So what, are you like a mod, now?


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

very simple, pick up pax wearing nothing but speedos and water socks, if pax asks, tell them you ready if the car becomes a submarine...having a window hammer dangling from the rearview will add a richer visual element. good luck.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


leave trip open till at 90$ request xl upgrade cash out 500 a day till you cant no mo

park get out collect cancel fees cash out till the say no mo soup fo u

but thatll take longer

basically if you burning your bridge get yo money back



KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> As saying goes -- " Don't burn your bridges. You may need them again "
> Neither company gives a rats ass about how you feel. You are only hurting yourself.


burn Bridges leave land mines behind
dont look back like you said they dont give a rats ass about him


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> To appease MiamiKid, maybe do something non-offensive... just different. Rip the singing from this music video and set it to loop continuously the entire ride. Turn up the volume, and if you're really adventurous, sing along the entire time.


Sickos! You're guys are great at reinforcing my point.

Maybe save all these posts and include them, with your resume, on the next (doubtful) job interview. LOL ?


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Justifying childish behavior by comparing it to war is hilariously outrageous and disingenuous. We went to war with Afghanistan because they harbored somone that claimed to had attacked us on our soil killing almost 4000 Americans.
> 
> Uber just doesnt pay you enough for your basic, entry level job that a simpleton can perform. So instead of bettering yourself, you want to enact childish vengeance and act like its justified because war exists? Wow, way to really prove my point.
> 
> ...


an uber Lyft reccomendstion?

whats that a bot email that reads johnny got 1000 5 stars & earned 20 cool music badges we rewarded him with 2 bogo starbuck coupons for his contributions he will make a great asset to your company for he was a late night hero with another badge to prove it, we were able to fool him into driving for free 106 rides before he figured it out & moved on & most drivers dont make it to 100 so he was special...


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Actually, I'm gonna sign up for something to do when I'm bored & don't feel like driving no Uber, you know? 

I wonder if another 1 of these Uber forums like needs a Uber troll or Uber Brownie, see?

Maybe I can fill up an application for the job, you know?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


...most obvious way to retain your dignity and have your way to be entertained is to obey the traffic rules and regulations...you might be having pax for much longer in your car as there is not many places to stop legally...
...and if add you were HIV positive last year but you are fine now it will stop pax from attempt to hit you...


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called having a little personal pride.
> 
> Many *driver's* attitudes, on this forum, are beneath my social class. And is why they don't even deserve minimum wage.


Your use of apostrophes and comas makes me weep for those beneath your social class.........


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Your use of apostrophes and comas makes me weep for those beneath your social class.........


What kind of total asshole goes and tells hard working people, most risking their own property and even lives driving pax, don't even deserve min wag? He showed his true nasty colors pretty quickly. This 'man' has an ugly soul


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Your use of apostrophes and comas makes me weep for those beneath your social class.........


It's called education, professionalism and class. Try applying for an Ivy League position without these skills.

Am graduating "2019" fall semester. Won't be needing rideshare any longer.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called education, professionalism and class. Try applying for an Ivy League position without these skills.
> 
> Am graduating "2019" fall semester. Won't be needing rideshare any longer.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Don't let your car door hit you where the good Lord split 'ya.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Don't let your car door hit you where the good Lord split 'ya.


What an educated response.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> What kind of total @sshole goes and tells hard working people, most risking their own property and even lives driving pax, don't even deserve min wag? He showed his true nasty colors pretty quickly. This 'man' has an ugly soul


The kind that doesn't use punctuation correctly? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ (<<<< Correct use of punctuation)


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> What an educated response.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called education, professionalism and class. Try applying for an Ivy League position without these skills.
> 
> Am graduating "2019" fall semester. Won't be needing rideshare any longer.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


You forgot a coma (where as in a previous post you added one, unnecessarily). I guess the Ivy League will let just about anyone in these days. In which sport did your parents fake your proficiency? https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-su...ed-the-college-admissions-scandal-11561558875


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called education, professionalism and class. Try applying for an Ivy League position without these skills.
> 
> Am graduating "2019" fall semester. Won't be needing rideshare any longer.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


...only position with the Ivy League you will be able apply is a toilet cleaner or a driver...and not that anything is wrong with it...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> What kind of total asshole goes and tells hard working people, most risking their own property and even lives driving pax, don't even deserve min wag? He showed his true nasty colors pretty quickly. This 'man' has an ugly soul


Just calling it the way it is.

However, actually, do feel sympathy for ya'll.



itendstonight said:


> What kind of total asshole goes and tells hard working people, most risking their own property and even lives driving pax, don't even deserve min wag? He showed his true nasty colors pretty quickly. This 'man' has an ugly soul


Grunts


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Just calling it the way it is.
> 
> However, actually, do feel sympathy for ya'll.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

My plan is to drive a different car and shuffle as many pax as I can. Get close enough to the ping, don't take calls or answer texts. Cash out as soon as possible.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Or the OP can pretend he's having a conversation or argument with an invisible person.


The sad part is about this entire statement is its true when you don't notice the Bluetooth piece in the person's ear.


----------



## Road Hustle (Jun 23, 2019)

I don't believe you. If you really want to leave ridesharing, then why wait for deactivation? Why don't you write your resignation letter and email it to Uber and Lyft? What is stopping you???????????


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Road Hustle said:


> I don't believe you. If you really want to leave ridesharing, then why wait for deactivation? Why don't you write your resignation letter and email it to Uber and Lyft? What is stopping you???????????


You can't resign because you're not an employee.


----------



## Road Hustle (Jun 23, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You can't resign because you're not an employee.


But you can ask them to deactivate your account permanently. It is perfectly possible. And I refered to that as resignation.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Road Hustle said:


> But you can ask them to deactivate your account permanently. It is perfectly possible. And I refered to that as resignation.


He is seeking creative ways to ask Uber to deactivate his account.


----------



## Road Hustle (Jun 23, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> He is seeking creative ways to ask Uber to deactivate his account.


I don't believe he really wants to get deactivated. Once an ant, always an ant. And I just learnt this term ant, and I love using it lol.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called having a little personal pride.
> 
> Many driver's attitudes, on this forum, are beneath my social class. And is why they don't even deserve minimum wage.


'Cause he's oh so good, and he's oh so fine, and he's oh so healthy in his body and his mind. He's a well respected man about town, doing the best things so conservatively.' the Kinks


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Hit on the chics.


----------



## Road Hustle (Jun 23, 2019)

freddieman said:


> Hit on the chics.


Why not grab them by the ..... ? ?

Jokes aside. Whatever you do, just make sure you don't do something stupid that will follow you in the form of a personal lawsuit. I showed you the quickest way to get deactivated; just shoot them an email or call them.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Politely ask them if they would like some water. When they say yes, open your center console, pull out a squirt gun, and spray them in the face with it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Make lewd comments to a female pax, you'll get your wish to be deactivated in a heart beat.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't think you understand
The customer isn't there problem it's Uber.

Doing something stupid to the customer isn't going to solve the problem not will it educate them to the issues or garner support or sympathy.

Being stupid will make you look like the problem or reason for the problem.

If you want to leave go but if you doing your best you'll show to all that you didn't deserve what you got and you do deserve better.

If you move out of a place or end a relationship, do you dump trash in the pool and make harassing phone calls to your ex's parents?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called having a little personal pride.
> 
> Many driver's attitudes, on this forum, are beneath my social class. And is why they don't even deserve minimum wage.





TXUbering said:


> Your use of apostrophes and comas makes me weep for those beneath your social class.........





MiamiKid said:


> It's called education, professionalism and class. Try applying for an Ivy League position without these skills.
> 
> Am graduating "2019" fall semester. Won't be needing rideshare any longer.
> 
> Good luck everyone!





MiamiKid said:


> What an educated response.


Because TX is too polite to correct you it's "drivers'" not "driver's" as you used many before, and therefore you're wrong.

So much for that Ivy League education?

And what kind of classy responses have you been batting here? That's sarcasm btw, I realize it's hard to convey over the internet via text.

An Ivy League education won't buy you class-as Trump has demonstrated.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Because TX is too polite to correct you it's "drivers'" not "driver's" as you used many before, and therefore you're wrong.
> 
> So much for that Ivy League education?
> 
> ...


Looks like you're wrong on all points.

Cannot believe you're defending some of the trash on this post? Moderator? Seriously?

BTW: If you are going to inject politics, our current President projects the highest class ever.

My two cents



sellkatsell44 said:


> Because TX is too polite to correct you it's "drivers'" not "driver's" as you used many before, and therefore you're wrong.
> 
> So much for that Ivy League education?
> 
> ...


Later..... Clicking the ignore button


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Very calmly tell them the restraining order expired last week and everything is fine.

Have all your paxils flood Uber customer service with calls to compliment on what a great driver you are and how you and/or all drivers should be paid more. Have them complaint to Uber about Uber. Paxil isn't mistreated and you get some revenge on Uber.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Looks like you're wrong on all points.
> 
> Cannot believe you're defending some of the trash on this post? Moderator? Seriously?
> 
> ...


How am I wrong?

How is calling someone trash being classy?

Of course you'll click "ignore". When you realize you have no way to clearly articulate and defend yourself you have no other option besides abort I mean ignore.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


Well look at you @Lostmymarbles ..8 pages so far...

You do realize as one of my local board members....I want a front row seat to the trolling.










You do realize you have to save your masterpiece troll for 4634 E Marginal Way S c200, Seattle, WA

Our local Greenlight Hub. :biggrin:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Well look at you @Lostmymarbles ..8 pages so far...
> 
> You do realize as one of my local board members....I want a front row seat to the trolling.
> 
> ...


Shocked and disappointed with this thinking


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

"After you get out, you might want to check yourself carefully for bedbugs; I keep having the back seat fumigated, but the little bastards always come back!"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Well look at you @Lostmymarbles ..8 pages so far...
> 
> You do realize as one of my local board members....I want a front row seat to the trolling.
> 
> ...


And you're a moderator?

Clicking ignore...... later


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called being an educated, professional.


Do you think that an educated professional would recognize that you don't insert a comma between "educated" and "professional" in this sentence? Perhaps you're not quite as "educated" and "professional" as you image yourself to be.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Do you think that an educated professional would recognize that you don't insert a comma between "educated" and "professional" in this sentence? Perhaps you're not quite as "educated" and "professional" as you image yourself to be.


Whoops.

You just got ignored by Miami.

Don't expect a reply ??


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> And you're a moderator?
> 
> Clicking ignore...... later


LOL you can't take jokes?

I'm just trolling a troll thread. Lostmymarbles is one of my locals. He's just joking with all of this..He's not going to a Greenlight Hub and he's most likely not going to do any of this stuff.

Its just a "wish list."


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Do you think that an educated professional would recognize that you don't insert a comma between "educated" and "professional" in this sentence? Perhaps you're not quite as "educated" and "professional" as you image yourself to be.


Wrong. It is very correct to do so. Or not to do.

Class envy?



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Do you think that an educated professional would recognize that you don't insert a comma between "educated" and "professional" in this sentence? Perhaps you're not quite as "educated" and "professional" as you image yourself to be.


You're irrelevant. Clicking ignore


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. It is very correct to do so. Or not to do.
> 
> Class envy?


It is transparently clear that you have no idea what you're talking about. Apparently, your Freshman Composition course at your purported "Ivy League" school was insufficiently rigorous. I don't think anyone who has read anything that you've written here would believe for a minute that you would be capable of getting admitted to one of the more competitive State Universities, much less an Ivy League school. On the other hand, maybe you're a "Legacy Kid". Anything goes with a imbecilic Legacy Kid.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Disagree. I highly recommend going forward with this. I have the same plan and have been thinking about things to do. I'll be back with a list of ideas but for now...
> 
> Take a Lyft ping but also take an eats ping in the middle of it. Eat the food with pax in car and when complains, drop them off somewhere random and report for safety.


When you report to passenger for safety say that they were riding eratically and drunk, tell the safety department that the passenger made you go up a dirt road at night and you did not feel safe .


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> You're irrelevant. Clicking ignore


Uh-oh: it's a sad fact that some peasants are allergic to reality-based feedback. Such fragile, pretentious sensibilities find it less anxiety-inducing to simply cover their eyes and ears when the information becomes too uncomfortable. :wink:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. It is very correct to do so. Or not to do.
> 
> Class envy?
> 
> ...


Hah.

So predictable.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Looks like you're wrong on all points.
> 
> Cannot believe you're defending some of the trash on this post? Moderator? Seriously?
> 
> ...


The POTUS? The HIGHEST class ????????
Sorry bro
NO


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Start a monologue in Karl Childers voice and keep it up as long as you possibly can.

I Like Biscuits


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I thought of a new way to troll pax, speak in, let's call it "South Florida Adolescence" English, and tell the pax in the most condescending way that you're a future Ivy League graduate.....


----------



## Uber knightrider (Jul 30, 2018)

Just wear a black hoodie with sunglasses.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Chillax bro! Why do you have your panties all up in a bunch? We are having fun here, come on! Grab a beer and let loose!


----------------------------
Chill ax?? -- Only responding to your comment. Also, I don't wear panties, Bro !!


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

What is wrong with you guys?! Why would you want to do this? This is exactly why rideshare drivers have a reputation for being desperate low-lifes. If you don't like your job be a mature adult and quit. We will all thank you for it.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Try getting them to pull your finger
> but then actually crap your pants.
> Then laugh about it and dont say
> you are sorry or it was an accident.
> Let us all know how that works for you.


Which finger? One of the ones on his hands, or the *other* finger?


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Give your pax to eat Durian fruit.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Lostmymarbles said:


> I've had enough, it's time to call it. TNC's are crap and I'm on my way out of the rideshare business, what do you suggest would be an entertaining way to be deactivated? I'm looking for some subtle ways to troll the PAX in Seattle. Also, wondering how much I can get away with before deactivation. I get started between 11-12 pm and usually DF home at 2am. You know the crowd. Im not interested in anything that would get be jailed.


You sound like an ass. Good riddance.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Elephant said:


> Give your pax to eat Durian fruit.


My wife is from Davao Philippines which is one of the durian capitals of the world. I like the smell, can't abide by the taste. It tastes like sweetened raw garlic soaked in cat pee. But that's just me!


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My wife is from Davao Philippines which is one of the durian capitals of the world. I like the smell, can't abide by the taste. It tastes like sweetened raw garlic soaked in cat pee. But that's just me!





TwoFiddyMile said:


> My wife is from Davao Philippines which is one of the durian capitals of the world. I like the smell, can't abide by the taste. It tastes like sweetened raw garlic soaked in cat pee. But that's just me!


I don't like it's smell.I almost puke when I smell it.It smell like vomit, rotten egg, sewage, smelly socks, stinky fart.If durian is opened in a room it smell remain there even after 24hrs.In some countries It is banned in public places.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Elephant said:


> I don't like it's smell.I almost puke when I smell it.It smell like vomit, rotten egg, sewage, smelly socks, stinky fart.If durian is opened in a room it smell remain there even after 24hrs.In some countries It is banned in public places.


It's fine. Just don't put it in my mouth.


----------

